# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  Internet Service Providers in Belgium

## Maciamo

Here is a little comparative of ISP rates on the Belgian market for the moment. Connections are slower and more expensive than in Japan, always limited in monthly bandwidth and often also in the number of PC's per connection. All are ADSL, except Coditel abd Brutele which are Cable. Email accounts, web space and other options (free firewall, anti-virus, wireless modem...) and are not taken into account in this comparison, and can also be important to some users.


*Belgacom*

*- Go* 
Download :4 Mb
Upload : 256 Kb
Bandwidth : 10 GB
Max. PC's : 1 
IP : Dynamic
Price : 40 € per month

*- Plus*
Download :4 Mb
Upload : 256 Kb
Bandwidth : 30 GB
Max. PC's : 4 
IP : Dynamic
Price : 55 € per month

*Mobistar*

Download :4 Mb
Upload : 384 Kb
Bandwidth : 15 GB
Max. PC's : 4
IP : Dynamic
Price : 35 € per month

*Euphony*

*-EuComfort*
Download :4 Mb
Upload : 384 Kb
Bandwidth : 15 GB
Max. PC's : 4 
IP : ?
Price : 35 € per month

*Scarlet*

*- Premium*
Download :3.3 Mb
Upload : 384 Kb
Bandwidth : 15 GB
Max. PC's : 4
IP : ?
Price : 35 € per month

*Tele2*

Download :4 Mb
Upload : 256 Kb
Bandwidth : 10 GB
Max. PC's : 1 
IP : Dynamic
Price : 30 € per month

*Telenet*

*-ExpressNet*
Download : 5 Mb
Upload : 192 Kb
Bandwidth : 12 GB
Max. PC's : 2 
IP : fix
Price : 42 € per month

*-ExpressNet Turbo*
Download : 20 Mb
Upload : 512 Kb
Bandwidth : 35 GB
Max. PC's : 4 
IP : fix
Price : 60 € per month

*Coditel* (Brussels only)

*- Mega*
Download :20 Mb
Upload : 512Kb
Bandwidth : 25 GB
Max. PC's : unlimited
IP : ?
Price : 50 € per month

*Chello*

*- Classic*
Download :6 Mb
Upload : 256 Kb
Bandwidth : 40 GB
Max. PC's : ?
IP : dynamic
Price : 46 € per month

*- Plus*
Download :10 Mb
Upload : 768Kb
Bandwidth : 60 GB
Max. PC's : 5 to 15
IP : dynamic
Price : 60 € per month

*- Professional classic*
Download :20 Mb
Upload : 1024 Kb
Bandwidth : 80 GB
Max. PC's : unlimited
IP : fix
Price : 100 € per month

*Brut&#233;l&#233;* (some municipalities of Brussels and Wallonia only)

*- Home*
Download :3 Mb
Upload : 128 Kb
Bandwidth : unlimited !
Max. PC's : ?
IP : dynamic
Price : 30 € per month

*- Express*
Download :10 Mb
Upload : 256 Kb
Bandwidth : 10 GB
Max. PC's : ?
IP : dynamic
Price : 50 € per month


The fastest (20Mb) are "Telenet ExpressNet Turbo" (60 €), "Chello Professional Classic" (100 €) and "Coditel Mega" (35 €). 

The largest bandwidth is "Telenet ExpressNet Turbo" (60 GB) and Chello Plus or Professional classic (60 and 80 GB), but most providers permit to buy additional bandwidth anytime needed (usually 1 € for 1 GB). Interestingly, Brutele has no bandwidth limit on its "Home" but does have one (and only 10GB) on its more expensive and faster "Express" (might be a mistake).

The cheapest at 4 Mb is Tele2 (or Euphony with the current campaign rate) at 30 €, although cheaper deals exist with slower connections.

Note that Belgacom and Telenet also provide Internet TV (only in some parts of Flanders for Telenet), while Coditel and Brutele are cable TV providers. Most ISP also have options for free phone calls to any fix number in Belgium 24h/7d. Mobistar has discounts for Mobistar mobile phone users.

----------


## Duo

How about Brutele or chello ?

Anyways, telenet are reliable speedwise but I don't like their very limiting Limit of 10 gigs upload/download per month.. I think belgacom ADSL has also the same policy whereas brutele is unlimited and the basic chello package has a limit of 40 gigs monthly

----------


## RockLee

ISP's in Belgium are the worst !! They rip off money from people for CRAPPY INTERNET with LIMITED bandwith  :Okashii:  

Btw, I would change Mb to MBit if I were you Maciamo  :Poh:  
Mb = Megabytes
MBit = Megabit(s)

----------


## Maciamo

> How about Brutele or chello ?


Yes, sorry I forgot about them. Will add them now. :Poh:  




> Btw, I would change Mb to MBit if I were you Maciamo  
> Mb = Megabytes
> MBit = Megabit(s)


Oh, I thought Mb was "Megabit" and MB was "Megabyte".  :Doubt:  In French anyway it is Mb and Mo ("o" stands for "octet", meaning "byte").

----------


## RockLee

> Oh, I thought Mb was "Megabit" and MB was "Megabyte".  In French anyway it is Mb and Mo ("o" stands for "octet", meaning "byte").


MB,Mb...both are used as Megabyte(s) but Megabits = MBit

There is a petition going around in Belgium for no bandwith-limits  :Smiling:  

http://www.geendatalimiet.be OR http://www.stopauxvolumeslimites.be/

----------


## Maciamo

One good piece of advice, do not choose Coditel (for those living in Brussels). It seems that everybody is having problems with them. The connection stops frequently, and it is much slower than what they announce. Service is the worst problem with them. Their hotline is unfriendly and unhelpful, and there have been thousands of complaints about bad treatment when you go to their office to return the modern or resiliate your subscription. I know someone and heard of other cases of people who were verbally abused or even punched by Coditel staff ! That's unbelievable ! Apparently it is hard to sue them because Coditel is only a subsidiary of a French company, and their conditions in the contract specifies that they take no responsibility for any technical problems. So if you pay for their Internet connection and it doesn't work, there is nothing you can do against them.  :Mad:

----------


## Valmir

Right now i have Telenet, And it have very good Speed, But the problem is at the Bandwith, I have 50GB and i finish them for 20 days...They are stealing me?

----------

